# Need help with a honda 5 pin camera plug (id of wiring)



## Swingarm (Apr 10, 2021)

I saw the pic on ebay. I think this type of wiring would work. I just wanted to know if i can use the power from the reverse 12v voltage into a step down to 6v to power the camera? I was just going to jumper the plug as required. Here is a pic ifound on the web that looks like my wiring setup.


----------

